# Help! My Recycle Bin is gone!



## dcomin (Jul 17, 2007)

Can any of you Puritan techies help me with this... I was cleaning out some junk files and when I restarted my computer my Recycle Bin was gone! How can I get it back?


----------



## caddy (Jul 17, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810869


----------



## dcomin (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Caddy... That brought the recycle bin icon back to my desktop, but the recycle bin still isn't working. It just seems to be a dead icon. Any more ideas?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2007)

My icon is still there, but for some time I haven't been able to get into it and undelete anything and I haven't seen fit to try to fix it. Apparently a file or something is missing. It really hasn't caused me any problems, I just have to be aware that when I delete something, it's gone for good.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)

dcomin said:


> Thanks Caddy... That brought the recycle bin icon back to my desktop, but the recycle bin still isn't working. It just seems to be a dead icon. Any more ideas?



what version of windows are you using?


----------



## JohnV (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you tried System Restore; setting the computer back to an earlier date? And have you tried sending something to the Recycle Bin to see if it shows up or becomes accessible, some file that you can easily get back from the internet, for example?


----------



## dcomin (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep. Tried all those things. Nothing worked. Finally found a link that did the trick! It "tweaked" the registry files and the recycle bin seems to be back up and running fine! 

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## caddy (Jul 17, 2007)

Good deal.

The tweak was going to be my next recommendation. 



dcomin said:


> Yep. Tried all those things. Nothing worked. Finally found a link that did the trick! It "tweaked" the registry files and the recycle bin seems to be back up and running fine!
> 
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## JohnV (Jul 17, 2007)

I was going to suggest Safe Mode. I lost my System Restore, and haven't been able to get it back yet. I've tried Safe Mode, and that usually works for things like that. For example, I've had problems with Defragment, but Safe Mode fixed it; same with failed System Restore attempts. I first do it in Safe Mode, and then do it again in regular boot up. But it's not working this time. I can't find a date it will restore to. It will go through the process, but fail to restore to any earlier date I assign.


----------

